# XTrail / Rogue ECU Location



## Bealmike1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi, 
I need to remove the ECU from my 2015 (T32 / third generation) XTrail / Rogue. Any ideas where I would be able to find it? 
many thanks in advance.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Which ECU are you referring to? ECM is mounted vertically in front of the battery, TCM vertically behind it, IPDM horizontally under a cover beneath the intake duct.


----------



## Bealmike1 (Dec 2, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> Which ECU are you referring to? ECM is mounted vertically in front of the battery, TCM vertically behind it, IPDM horizontally under a cover beneath the intake duct.


It’s to get the airbag light reset, so need to remove it and send it off for a factory reset. Any idea which of those or may be? 
thanks


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The ACU is underneath the center console. If I recall correctly, on the T32 there's enough room to remove it by taking off the shifter bezel and cupholder panel without removing the console. Make sure to disconnect battery-negative before you touch it.


----------

